# I’m working on my own Monotheistic Sci-Fi/Fantasy world.



## Mithrandir-Olor

And figured it would interesting to share it with fellow Tolkien Nerds.

I’m drawing on a more Greek theme. It’s set in a very ancient Greek pre-History, centuries before even the Heroic age. Before the Polytheistic Greek Pagan religion developed and there where still Monotheist besides just the ancestors of Israel. It’s during what latter Greeks remembered as the Silver Age, The Golden Age being in my view a Pagan POV of the Pre-Flood era, or at least the latter part of it. The Bronze Age would be form 1710-1470 B.C. when the Heroic age began.

In Biblical History it’s well after the Flood and Babel, but still before The Exodus. The main narrative is all between Joseph and Moses. Before what on our calendar is 1710 B.C. Because of I believe in the need for a revised Egyptian chronology (The Exodus narrative eyeing during the 12th and 13th Dynasties, and Tuthmosis III as Shishak) I believe it was between 1710 and 1600 B.C. that Greeks migrated into Greece. During this time Europe is still dominated by it’s Pre Indo-European population (Remembered as Formorians in Celtic mythology, Sintians, Arcadians, Pelasgians ect.) who I believe where Canaanites.

I believe Fallen Angels and Demons (Who I don’t believe are the same) are behind the UFO phenomenon, that influences this story. I also included lots of Ancient Technology in the story.

I draw on this part of Diodorus. http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/E/Roman/Texts/Diodorus_Siculus/3D*.html This is still a heavily mythologized version but I believe real history is behind it, and this history is what really inspired Plato’s Atlantis. 

I’m going to share here the Creation Narrative I’ve written to be my Prologue, the specifics of the main story I’m still uncertain on.


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

I had to many characters event for 2 posts.


> The Tale of Creation
> 
> In The Beginning was The Monad, who's true name is unknown but is called Kinei ou Kinoumenon and Anaitos Aitia. And from the speaking of his thought he created the Aeon, and thus Chronos began. And he created Ouranos and Gaea and all that in them is. And he separated The Phos from Sakitos and Nyx from Hemera. And he created Helios to rule Hemera and Selene to rule Nyx, and he filled the Aether with many Diopetes and Sphairas and Asters. And so The Demiurge formed and fashioned the Kosmos organizing them all into many Astraeos, Astraea, Asteria, Hyperion and Hyperionides. ​
> Gaea rests in The Helios Hyperion, and is the Sphaira on which he shall create all Zoe. Gaea circles Helios and Selene circles Gaea. Selene has two sides, Phoibe who faces Gaea and reflects The Phos of Helios during Nyx, and Koios who stares out into the Kosmos and can never been seen from Gaea. ​
> Stilbon is the closest Sphaira to Helios, and second is Ourania who heralds the rising of Helios and end of Nyx. Gaea is third where Zoe views the rest, while Pyroeis is Fourth the Red which then was partly habitable. Klytoteknes was the fifth back in The Beginning. The sixth Phaethon is the largest Sphaira circling Helios, and the center of the largest Hyperionides within The Helios Hyperion. It has a large red eye that stares out into The Kosmos, and among the Sphaira circling it is Vulcan. Phainon is the seventh and is distinguished by the great Rings the encircle it and it is the last currently visible from Gaea, within it's Hyperionides are Tartaros and Kreios. Carae is the eight and Aiolos the ninth, beyond them are Zephyrus, Notus, Eurus and Boreas.​
> The Monad is the only True Deus, and yet he has three persons in whom he exists, though all three are The single Deus. Deus Pater, who is the head of all things. The Logos, in whom Deus manifests within The Aeon. And Harmonia, The spirit of Deus who moves all things to the will of Deus. Together they are called The Triad, but all are The Monad.​
> The Monad created many Nous to help govern The Kosmos. The Makaron among whom are Kosmokrators to ruler over various Sphaira but not Gaea. Kuriotes who govern aspects of Gaea, and the seven Thronos who stand before The Throne of Deus. But greater then any Makaron are the Zoons who guard the Thorne of Deus. They are named Leon, Tauros, Hydrokhos and Aetos. But the most powerful, intelligent and beautiful of all whom The Monad created was The Drakon who was named Phoebos Heosphorus. And he wore many precious stones representing all of the colors of Phos, woven together they shimmered and changed hue so that the eye was bewildered. And he made wonderful music for The Monad.​
> But dearest to Deus of all he created was Anthropos. Who he made in his own image from the Chamai of Gaea, and is the only creation who is both Nous and Zoe. He appointed Anthropos The Archon of The Kosmos, and gave him dominion of all other Zoe of Gaea. From a piece of Anthropos Deus made a wife for him, and she is called Anesidora. And Deus commanded them to be fruitful and multiply and fill all of Gaea.​
> And The Demiurge looked on all that he had created and declared it good. Then he took a rest for a day and so the day of rest was initiated.​
> The Heart of Phoebos Heosphorus was lifted up because of his beauty, and was corrupted by his wisdom and brightness, and he grew envious of Anthropos and hated his Image. The Drakon was more subtle then any Zoe of Gaea, and he deceived Anesidora with his rhetoric and she Sinned. Anthropos then Sinned knowingly for her sake and thus he Fell from his Oiketerion. The name of The Drakon was no longer Phoebos Heosphorus, but was changed to Diabolos. Kaos entered the Kosmos and Zoe was now subjected to Death. And Asters began to lose their Phos, some faded and some exploded. Kreios became a desolate waste land and Abussos Phrear began to occur througout the Kosmos, gaping wounds in the Aeon itself. Most of what exists was no longer perceivable to Anthropos, that which he couldn't perceive became known as Zaphos.​
> Anthropos was no longer The Archon, Diabolos had usurped his status. Anthropos had to toil and to endure pain and inevitably die. But Deus Pater made a promise that one day Ophiokhos will come. He will be the bodily incarnation within The Kosmos of The Logos. Born of Parthenos a daughter of Anesidora as a Son of Anthropos he will be called Soter. He will redeem Anthropos and gain victory over Sin and Death., and he will overthrow Diabolos and become The Archon of The Kosmos. And at the end of the Aeon shall come the Krisis, Kaos shall cease and Chronos shall end and The Kosmos shall be restored. Death shall die and The Dead shall Rise.​
> The Dead rest within Gaea in Hades. Those that die in Sin are tormented in Erebos, but those that place their faith in the coming Soter are comforted in Kolpos until the Resurrection. After the Krisis those who placed their Faith in Soter will join him in the restored Kosmos, but the rest will be cast into Apoleia.


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

Here is the rest.


> Anthropos and Anesidora had many children, but the Sons of Anthropos began to murder their brethren, the Daughters of Anthropos where very beautiful and many of the Makaron began to desire them. Diabolos placed it in their hearts to take wives among them, and so they abandoned their Oiketerion and fell into sin. Pyroeis they first made their dwelling place and built many cities and structures there. And via Pyroeis The Fallen Makaron descended from Ouranos into Gaea and took wives from the Daughters of Anthropos and children where born onto them. The Cyclopes and Hecatonhries where among their offspring, but the Teitans where the most intelligent and powerful, and they began to rule over Gaea and lead all the children of Anthropos to sin and rebellion.​
> 
> A son of Anthropos who came to be known as Trimesgistos was called by Deus to oppose the evils of the Fallen Makaron, he warned that Deus would one day destroy Gaea if the children of Anthropos did not repent, and he proclaimed. "Behold, the Logos cometh with ten thousands of his Faithful, to execute Krisis upon all, and to convince all that are wicked among them of all their wicked deeds which they have wickedly committed, and of all their hard speeches which wicked sinners have spoken against him." And under the guidance of Harmonia he built a great Pillar that is the only structure on Gaea still standing from those days. The Fallen Makaron where imprisoned within Tartaros and then Trimesgistos was taken out of Gaea by The Monad. But it was foretold that he will return before the great and terrible day when Diabolos shall be overthrown by Ophiokhos.​
> 
> The Teitans began to appoint rulers over them who where called Saturnos. The first Saturnos was Apollyon, but his son killed and overthrew him only to in turn be killed and overthrown by his own son. And so it was until Kronos the eighth and last Saturnos.​
> 
> More Makaron where corrupted by Diabolos however, the Kosmokrator of Klytoteknes called Polyphron, was a master of Science and Magik. And he began to teach the children of Anthropos much Occult practise and Technology, among which where Weapons of War, and thus Gaea was filled with Violence. A descendent of Trimesgistos known as Ogygos was called by Deus to build a great Ship for he and his wife, and their three sons and their wives, because Deus Pater has decided to send a great Flood to wipe out all Zoe form Gaea. When it was finished they brought some of every animal and entered the ship, Deus Pater then decreed that the Flood should come.​
> 
> Deus Hypsistos then smote Klytoteknes and it shattered into many Diopetes. They struck many Sphairas throughout the Helios Hyperion, triggering massive floods on both Pyroeis and Gaea, and leaving massive craters on Selene, Stilbon and many other Sphairas. But many of the Diopetes stayed where Klytoteknes was circled Helios. They are now called Kyllopodion and the largest among them is called Klytos. Pyroeis become completely uninhabitable and most of what the Fallen Makaron build there was destroyed and the rest left in ruins. On Gaea Kronos and the Teitans and all other life but those on the ship of Ogygos where killed by Deus, and The Flood lasted over a year. The Teitans, Cyclopes and Hecatonhries where Nous but they where not natural Zoe. So they did not go to Hades but continue to dwell on Gaea as Daimonions, phantoms unable to ineract directly in the Kosmos. But they can influence other Zoe or posses them. Some became Muses, some became Furies, and some became Familiars and many other kinds of movlevolent forces. They serve Diabolos and as a collective force they are called Eris.​
> 
> The family of Ogygos multiplied but they did not want to spread out as Deus commanded them. So they build a great City and in it a great Tower and began to worship many false Dios. So Deus confounded their languages and forced them to scatter abroad.​
> 
> More Makaron fell to the temptation of lust for the Daughters of Anthropos. Now operating from Kreios they mated with more Daughters of Anthropos and spawned the Gigantes. Polyphron has fallen and is now known as Amphigyeeis. He settled on Gaea and is continuing to do what he did before.​
> 
> From the seed of the younger sons of Ogygos arose Ninus Bacchus who built a great empire in defiance of Deus, with the help of Amphigyeeis and other Fallen Makaron and the Gigantes. But Iapetos the first born Son of Ogygos was part of a revolt against him and Ninus was overthrown. As nations formed from the Tribes of Anthropos Makaron where appointed as Arcas and Exousia to guide and govern them spiritually.​
> 
> The descendents of Iapetos mostly traveled North and West. He had many children, 7 sons founded early nations, the names of only 2 are known here. The youngest Thrax fathered the Thrakians, but from Ion came the Ionians. The chief sons of Ion where Hellen, Tharsis, Seischton and Dodona. The sons of Hellen where Aeolos, Xuthos, and Doros, Achaeos was the son of Xuthos. Graekos, Makedon and Magnes where the sons of Sisters of Hellen, and from the seed of Hellen came the Hellenes​
> 
> Most of the descendents of Iapetos had settled in high mountain regions and distant frozen lands in the earliest centuries after the Flood. The descendents of Seischton has been a prominent exception, populating many islands of The Great Sea and becoming great navigators and seafarers. But there was a man of the seed of Seischton named Atlas, who with his family lead a colony into the far West and settled in the mountains that are now called The Atlas Mountains after him. And the descendents of his colony are the Atlantians, and they founded the Kingdom of Atlantia, one of the few now left that still knows Kinei ou Kinoumenon. The vast waters to their west the Atlantians call Atlantis. ​
> 
> They are the only descendents Iapetos in the region where the dwell. Most of their neighbor tribes are Libyans like the Garamantes, but a few are Pelasgians. Many of them are Matriarchal in nature, like the Pelasgian Gorgons and the Libyian Amazons. All of them worship various false Dias.
> ​
> Today Atlantia has become very decadent and many are falling away, and Deus Hypsistos is growing angry with them. If the Atlantians do not soon repent the Wrath of The Monad will be upon them.​


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

I’m not using Theos or any words to derive from it cause I believe it developed latter, same with Angel., but of the words I use are Greek, but some are Latin reflecting that this is a Pre Indo-European history. Of all the words that refer to God only Deus is used of both The Whole Godhead and specific persons of The Trinity. I’m no referring to the 2nd person of The Trinity as The Son because I believe that’s mostly a new testament revelation, the allusions to it in the Hebrew Bible are all Prophetic. Harmonia as a name from The Holy Spirit derives Neo-Platonism, though what I mean by it is still different.​ 
Heosphorus is how Heylel Ben Shachar (Lucifer Son of Dawn) is rendered in the Septuagint, Phoebos Heosphorus is how I would render it. Phoebos means Shining One which was a epithet of Apollo, and is what Heylel actually means. Diabolos is what is translated Devil in the KJV, Drakon is translated Dragon in Revelation 12.​ 
I’m going to list here a Lexicon of certain key terms I use. They all come form either my Strong’s of the New Testament Greek, Greek Mythology of Philosophy. Their meanings are usually specifically refined or sometimes drastically changed for my purposes. Not all listed here where even used in The Creation Talke above, so it's a good peek into other aspects of the story as well.​


> Names of God
> Monad = The One
> Kinei ou Kinoumenon = Unmoved Mover
> Anaitos Aitia = Causeless Cause
> Specific persons of The Trinity
> Deus Pater = God The Father
> The Logos = The Word
> Harmonia = The Holy Spirit
> Prophetic names of The Incarnation of The Logos
> Soter = Savior (Name of Yeshua/Jesus translated into Greek)
> Ophiokhos = Serpent Wrangler (Reference to Genesis 3:15)
> Titles of God
> Demiurge = Craftsman/The Creator
> Deus Hypsistos = God The Most High
> Triad = The Trinity
> 
> Words for God
> Deus = The True God
> Dios = A false god
> Dion = Plural false gods
> Dione = Wife of a god
> Dea = Goddess
> Diana = Plural of goddess
> Dias = A rare Gender neutral form
> 
> The Universe
> Aeon = The Space-Time continuum
> Kosmos = The Ordered Universe
> Gaea = The Earth
> Ouranos = The Heavens
> Zoe = Life
> Nous = Sentient being
> Chamai = The ground, dirt, earth
> Phos = Light
> Sakotia = Darkness
> Hemera = Day
> Nyx = Night
> Aether= The vacuum of Space
> Chronos = The flow of Time
> Diopetes = Asteroid, Meteor, Comet ect.
> Sphaira = Planet/Globe, moon, Dwarf Planet ect
> Aster = Star
> Asteria = Galaxy
> Astraea = Spiral Galaxy
> Astraeos = Cluster of Galaxies
> Hyperion = Solar System
> Helios Hyperion = Our Solar System
> Helios = The Sun
> Selene = The Moon
> Phoibe = The side of The Moon faceing The Earth
> Koios = Dark side of The Moon
> Hyperionides = A system of many moons and rings orbiting a gas giant
> Stilbon = Planet Mercury
> Ourania = Queen of Heaven, Planet Venus
> Pyroeis = Planet Mars
> Klytoteknes = Planet that became the Asteirod Belt at the time of the Flood
> Phaethon = Planet Jupiter
> Phainon = Planet Saturn
> Carae= Planet Uranus
> Aiolos= Planet Neptune
> Zephyrus =Dwarf Planet Pluto
> Notus = Dwarf Planet Haumea
> Eurus = Dwarf Planet Makemake
> Boreas = Dwarf Planet Eris
> Vulcan = Jupiter's moon Io
> Kreios = Saturn's moon Titan
> Tartaros = Saturn's moon Iapetus
> Kaos = Second Law of Thermodynamics
> Zaphos = Dark Matter
> Hades = Where the spirits/should of the Dead dwell
> Erebos = Where the unsaved are tormented in thirst fire and darkness
> Kolpos = Abraham's Bosom, the part of Hades where the Saved rest
> Apoleia = The lake of Fire (Revelation 20)
> Krisis = Judgment Day
> Abussos Phrear = Black Hole
> Kyllopodion = Asteroid Belt
> Klytos = Dwarf Planet Ceres in The Asteroid Belt
> 
> Other Supernatural Beings
> Drakon = The Great Red Dragon/The Old Serpent
> Phoebos Heosphorus = Original name of The Drakon
> Diabolos = The Devil/Satan, current name of The Drakon
> Zoon = Beast before Throne, Cherubim
> Leon = Lion
> Tauros = Bull
> Hydrokhos = Like a Man
> Aetos = Eagle
> Makar = Angel
> Markaron = Angels
> Thronos = 7 Angels that stand before The Throne and sound the Trumpets
> Kuriotes = Angels who have Dominion over aspects of Gaea
> Arca = Pincipality, Prince of The Power of a Nation (Daniel 10)
> Exousia = Angels serveing an Arche
> Kosmokrator = Angel Ruler of a Sphaira other then Gaea
> Polyphron = Once Kosmokrator of Klytoteknes is now Fallen
> Amphigyeeis = What Polyphron's name was changed to after he fell
> Polytekhnes = An alias of Amphigyeeis
> Cyclopes = Pre-Flood Fallen Angel/Human hybrids
> Hecatonhries = Pre-Flood Fallen Angel/Human hybrids
> Teitans = Most advanced Pre-Flood Fallen Angel/Human hybrids
> Gigantes = Post-Flood Fallen Angel/Human hybrids
> Daimonion = Demon or devil
> Daimon = Shortened form of above
> Eris = Prince of Demons, Beelzebub, Belial
> Furies = Demons of madness
> Muses = Demons of wicked music
> 
> Names mentioned in The Creation myth, many are Biblical
> Anthropos = Adam
> Anesidora = Eve
> Trimesgistos = Enoch
> Saturnos = Title of the rulers of The Teitans
> Apollyon = First ruler of The Teitans
> Kronos = Last ruler of The Teitans
> Ogygos = Noah
> Ninus Bacchus = Nimrod Son of Cush
> Iapetos = Japheth
> Thrax = Trias
> Ion = Javan
> Hellen = Elishah
> Tharsis = Tarshish
> Seischthon = Kittim
> Dodona = Dodonim
> Aeolos = Father of the Aeolians
> Xuthos = Son of Hellen and Father of Achaeos
> Doros = Father of the Dorians
> Achaeos = Father of the Achaeans
> Graecos = Ancestor of the Graekians
> Makedon = Ancestor of the Makedones
> Magnes = Ancestor of the Magnetes
> Atlas = Descendent of Seischton
> Atlantians = Descendents of Atlas and his family and colony
> Atlas Mountains = Mountain range in North Western Africa
> Atlantia = The Kingdom of the Atlantians in the Atlas Mountains
> Atlantis = Name Atlantians call the Atlantic Ocean
> Libyans = Descendents of Phut
> Pelasgians = Canaanites
> Garamantes = A Libyian tribe
> Gorgons = An offshoot of the Girgasite tribe
> Amazons = A Matriarchal Libyian tribe
> Parthenos = The Virgin Mary (mentioned only in Prophecy)
> 
> Other
> Archon = Title of the One who holds dominion over The Kosmos.
> Oiketerion = Uncorrupted flesh of the Unfallen
> 
> Cetos = Spinosaurus
> Hydra = Carchardontosaurus


Since I am influenced by Tolkien in various ways, here are some parallels. All refrences to Lewis are The Space Trilogy not Narnia.

The Monad equates to Eru, both meaning The One, The Monad derives from Greek Philosophy. Deus Pater is connecting in it’s meaning to Iluvatar (Atar derived from the same Indo-European root as Pater) but Iluvatar doesn’t refer to just God The Father despite what it’s meaning might make one assume. Kinei ou Kinoumenon and Anaitos Aitia equate more to Iluvatar in how I use them, they also derive from Greek Philosophy, as does The Demiurge.

Makaron means Blessed Ones, I first heard of it as an epithet of Hermes. I’m equating it to Auinu and Maia. I really have no specific parallel to Valar. I don’t feel comfortable equating Diabolos to Morgoth or The Bent One as my view of Satan is very different from Tolkien and Lewis, I’m not a fan of Paradise Lost.

Nous I use very similarly to Lewis’s Hanu.

Helios Hyperion equates to Arda (And Lewis's Ring of Arbol), Aeon and Kosmos both could be equated to Ea, and Gaea equates to Imbar. I didn't simply define Hyperionides as Spaira with other Sphaira orbiting it cause I don't want anyone thinkign Earth and it's moon or Mars and it's 2 little moons qualify, it's something on a much grander scale then that.


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

The Fallen Angel who is known as Polyphron, Amphigories and Polytechnics is in the context of this story the inspiration for Hephaestus. Those names where all epithets of Hephaestus, as are the names I give the Planet he ruled, I also connect him to Vulcan and Typhon. He is based in part on the extra Biblical Judeo-Christian figure known as Azazel, mainly known for his role in The Book of Enoch. But how I use him in this story has allot in common with both Sauron and Saruman. There was a homage to Saruman in how I described The Drakon as I’m sure you all noticed.

Human beings, Adam/Athropos and his descendants (Anesidora counts as a descendant geneticaly because she was formed from his DNA), are unique cause only they (Naturally) qualify as both Nous and Zoe. Animals are Zoe but not Nous. Angels, Cherubim and The Devil are Nous but not Zoe. 

The various kinds of Angel/Human hybrids are not a natural part of God's Creation, they and various creatures made by genetic manipulation are comparable to Orcs and other things Morgoth made as a mockery of the Children of Iluvatar.

The Pelasgian tribes are usually antagonists in the narrative, enemies of Atlantia, but they aren't completely demonized by any means. The Libyan tribes are a greyer area, their also Pagans but tend to seem like a lesser evil then the Pelasgian culture, and are often allied with Atlantia. Their Heathens, but not I don't think unenlightened ones, to paraphrase Christopher Lee in The Wicker Man. 

As far as the tribes defined as Matriarchal, the Gorgons primarily worship Mother/Fertility goddesses equate able with Aphrodite or Rhea, or Cybele. The Amazons primarily worship a Virgin Huntress similar to Artemis or Bendis.

I forgot to specify that Thraxs the ancestor of the Thracians, Etruscans and other northern Italian tribes, and ultimately the Norse, Thor derived from his name.

Thronos (Thrones), Kuriotes, Arca (Principality), Exousia (Powers) and Kosmokrator (Rulers) all derived from the Greek of verses like Ephesians 6:12 and Colossians 1:16 & 2:15. 2 of those 3 appear to be referring specifically to Fallen Angels (Dominions) currently active. Thrones and Kuriotes appear only in the verse that isn't, so I'm currently assuming none of them are Fallen, The Thorns I identify with the 7 who song the Trumpets and pour out the veils of God's wrath, the Kuriotes with various other Angels mentioned in Revelation. Kosmokrators are mentioned only in a verse about Fallen Angels, so I believe currently their all Fallen, or atleast all within the Helio Hyperion, Hephaestus was simply the 1st of that rank to Fall. Like Lewis I affiliate the Rulers of the 5 visible Planet with the Pagan gods identified with them, but unlike Lewis I logically know those are obviously Fallen Angels if their also false gods. It wouldn't be acurate to assume all other Sphaira have Kosmotrators, I'm inclined to suspect that Selene doesn't have one.

Neither Gabriel or Michael specifical appear in this narrative because I believe both their functions are specific to Israel. But Gabriel I do believe based on how he identified himself in Luke 1:19 is one of the Thorns, but he hold a specific function of heralding the Messiah. Unlike most I believe Archangel is a title unique to Michael, but I also believe Michale qualifies as an Arca, Daniel 10 and 12:1 I believe identify him as the Arca of Israel. But he hold a unique status among them, and I think he may well be the only one who isn't fallen. I leave it deliberately unclear whether those 5 ranks cover all of the Angels.


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

The story would make reference to the Constellations, using the Greek names
http://www.theoi.com/Cat_Astraioi.html
http://www.theoi.com/Cat_Astraioi2.html
Should allow one to learn the Greek names easily.

But their referenced with interpretations based Mazzaroth/Gospel in the Stars theories. A number of their names are shared with names already referenced in the Creation story and Lexicon. All 4 of the Zoons, Parthenos is the name of Virgo, the Drakon is Draco, it and Hydra and Cetos vs Ophiokhos are obvious imagery.

4 I will give names different from there currently know Greek names, Perseus, Andromeda, Cepheus and Cassiopeia. Because this narrative is set well before when those individuals lived. My interpretations of those Constellations draw on Hippolytus's citing on Aratus.


> For he asserts that Cepheus is Adam, Cassiopeia Eve, Andromeda the soul of both of these, Perseus the Logos


What I refine is that I affiliate Andromeda in this context as a type of the Bride of Christ (The Church) which isn't really reveled till the New testament so it being difficult to interpret in Pre-Christian times is expected, what she represents won't be entirely made clear in this fictional story either. 

For this story I change Andormeda to Alexandra. Allot of people don't know that the feminine form of that name appears to actually be older, being a very ancient name or title for Hera. I also really like the name Alexandra, and tend to have someone or something named Alexandra is most projects I work on. 

Cephus will be called Anthropos, Cassiopeia = Anesidora, and of course Perseus will be called Soter, thus putting both of the Prophetic names of the Incarnation of The Logos in the stars.

Among the Astrnomicla belifs of the Atlantian relition is that the Birth of Soter will be hearled when Phaethon (The Sphaira of The Logos) is in conjunction with the brightest Aster of Leon (Regulus), while Helios is in Parthenos and Selene beneath her feet. An event which occured on Sepetember 11th 3 B.C. (The Jewish new year of that year) and which many including myself belive was the Day Yeshua was born. I don't hodl the assumption the Star of Bethlehem was some new object in the Heavens, the wise men called it "His star" Him being the New Born they came to worship. It's what this star was doing that was special. I belive the Star of Bethlehem is Jupiter/Phaethon.


----------



## Welserwies

I write a little. just for fun so i have never been published and don't consider myself a writer or author but if you don't mind my advice I would work on the story first and then work on the Prologue after. An introduction to a story is far easier than the actual body and in yours (I read the first page) it is very complicated. You have to remember that the majority of people who will read your work are going to be dullards like myself. If you depended on people who could fully grasp your Prologue for your reader ship you are going to be limited to a very small amount and even only a fraction of that amount is interested in this genre. 

an out line is helpful to keep it organized but limiting yourself to a complicated Prologue
may make your work to cumbersome.

good luck


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

Tolkien was able to gain pretty wide appeal.

This project is meant to be very intellectual, it's not my goal to become a popular as Star Wars, but I"m hoping to become as appreciated as Dune.

Thing is this Prologue is the 1st thing I was inspired to write, the story itself is drawing from it. I do know that Polytekhnes is really the main villain, The Drakon doesn't directly do anything himself.

The Prolauge is pretty much done, and I'll be getting to work on the rest of the story soon, after I finish my completly unrelated Vampire story.

I'm gonna read the story you psoted as soon as I have time, I've been busy lately.


----------



## Welserwies

My short story is just for some light amusement. 

Any way. Yes Tolkein did get wide acceptance but if he had published the sim first I don't think it would have gone over as well as the hobbit did. The hobbit made the (changed from sim) lost tales more readable/ possible; not the other way around. 

thats all I was saying. Off course I never read either so I may be lost. I intend to read your whole post but it seemed very complex and I need time to read it very slow or I won't get it. 

At any rate. they say writers write , even if they can't spell very well. So write how you like and enjoy it no matter which course you take. if you don't enjoy it you probably won't finish.


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

Well I like to be amused.

This isn't the scale of the Silmarillion, it would only publish in a book as a prologue or appendix to a normal story.

First and foremost I do what I enjoy, and hope others might find it interesting too. Which was all Tolkien really did either, but I'm not as ambitious as Tolkien.


----------



## Mithrandir-Olor

I have refined this greatly, and posted it here.
http://www.mibba.com/Stories/Read/462467/The-Annals-of-Atlantiopolis-Cosmology/


----------

